# Realistic Terrarium



## 123rc123 (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi guys, I would really like to replicate the south east asian rain forest for my terrarium to make it accurate as possible. I am having trouble finding plants and materials best suited to match the environment. I am looking for plants, grass, and moss that will thrive in low light conditions. Does anyone know where I may buy this stuff? I am also looking for things like roots/bark/logs/sticks/etc. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## The Snark (Jan 1, 2016)

My back yard. Bring a shovel.

Really need you to narrow this down as to what you want to see. There is no such thing as a single typical SE Asian rain forest. The closest you will get is a desert environment. Yes, our rainforests are desert, pretty much devoid of greenery 6 months a year.
Or maybe you are thinking full blown jungle which is entirely different. Detritus layer a foot or more thick and all out war for a few inches of space to grow.
???????


----------



## 123rc123 (Jan 1, 2016)

I want it to look like this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 1, 2016)

Low light conditions will limit your plant choices.  The enclosure in those videos has optimal light conditions.


----------



## The Snark (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice video. That's an extreme environment I assume you know. Pure jungle. Going to be warm and 90% humidity. Molds will be a problem sooner or later. No way you could ventilate enough to retard them.

A lot of dwarf ferns covering the branches. Looks like bromeliads in there. They love hot and humid. I'll leave it to the plant experts to guess and name them. Everything will need to be dwarfed or miniatures before installed in that tank.
As Introvertebrate said, low light will limit choices but can also be used to retard growth. What you don't want is a plant rediscovering it's genes and growing an inch at day towards a bright light.


----------



## Tenevanica (Jan 2, 2016)

123rc123 said:


> Hi guys, I would really like to replicate the south east asian rain forest for my terrarium to make it accurate as possible. I am having trouble finding plants and materials best suited to match the environment. I am looking for plants, grass, and moss that will thrive in low light conditions. Does anyone know where I may buy this stuff? I am also looking for things like roots/bark/logs/sticks/etc.
> 
> Thanks guys!


There are very few plants that will thrive in low light. There are a few mosses that would do well, but other than that your options are limited. And if you're going to have a beautiful planted vivarium, I don't see why you would want it dark. Do you want plants that are native to SE Asia, or can they be any plants? I could probably compile a list for you if you want me to.


----------



## 123rc123 (Jan 2, 2016)

Tenevanica said:


> There are very few plants that will thrive in low light. There are a few mosses that would do well, but other than that your options are limited. And if you're going to have a beautiful planted vivarium, I don't see why you would want it dark. Do you want plants that are native to SE Asia, or can they be any plants? I could probably compile a list for you if you want me to.


Thanks for the replies guys!

I will take anything I can get, where can I buy this stuff? Right now I am working with pet store insta moss, small pieces of wood, some soil mixed with a little coconut litter, also an asparagus fern, which is from South Africa. Looks a little bland http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee145/ChaosTides/943873_203878593287806_7533051758646515725_n.jpg


----------



## Tenevanica (Jan 2, 2016)

123rc123 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys!
> 
> I will take anything I can get, where can I buy this stuff? Right now I am working with pet store insta moss, small pieces of wood, some soil mixed with a little coconut litter, also an asparagus. Looks a little bland http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee145/ChaosTides/943873_203878593287806_7533051758646515725_n.jpg


I don't know of any dealers that ship to Canada, but I will recommends plants in the genus Coleus. Their leaves are brightly colored and very beautiful, and you can usually get them from a garden shop. They thrive under any light condition and some species are even native to SE Asia. Give me a few minutes here and I'll come back with more options for you.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 123rc123 (Jan 2, 2016)

ok thanks! I am also looking for dead leaves to litter the flooring


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 3, 2016)

123rc123 said:


> ok thanks! I am also looking for dead leaves to litter the flooring


i know it doesnt fall under the se asian area but you can find all kinds of dried leavs ment for fish and dartfrog vivs online, anything from oak leavs, maples, almond [ment for fish] dogwood any kind of leaf... ebay and amazon is where i get mine [mainly for fish, and a lil for isopods] granted you may not find an asian leaf but you may find similar and at least itl look nice ^_^

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Jan 3, 2016)

123rc123 said:


> ok thanks! I am also looking for dead leaves to litter the flooring


Here are a few more plants you could look into:

Rhipsalis species
Philodendron species
Pathos species "Brasil"
Cryptanthus
Asplenium "Birds Nest"

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Tenevanica (Jan 3, 2016)

Tenevanica said:


> Here are a few more plants you could look into:
> 
> Rhipsalis species
> Philodendron species
> ...


And as for leaves, if you sterilize the leaves you find outside you can use them.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 123rc123 (Jan 3, 2016)

Tenevanica said:


> And as for leaves, if you sterilize the leaves you find outside you can use them.


Amazing! Thank you so much, do you know what shaped leaves i should look for? if you could show me a picture of what kind of leaves that are found in asian and ill try to match it?


----------



## viper69 (Jan 3, 2016)

Are you only growing plants in there? Or will you put animals in there as well, and if so, what kind?

That guy has a great looking Viv, however in one of his videos he gives the viewer the appearance he has mixed different dart frog species together, and THAT is a terrible and unethical thing to do. I sure hope he isn't mixing species together.


----------



## Tenevanica (Jan 3, 2016)

123rc123 said:


> Amazing! Thank you so much, do you know what shaped leaves i should look for? if you could show me a picture of what kind of leaves that are found in asian and ill try to match it?


By examining a bunch of pictures from https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Trees_of_Southeast_Asia, I've noticed some patterns. Most of the native trees have elongate football-shaped rounded leaves. Fortunately most trees have leaves like that. Birch and aspen trees immediately stand out to me as leaves with that shape, but that might just be because those make up most of the trees in my area. Also keep in mind that a rainforest presents large amounts of biodiversity so it would be natural for there to be all kinds of leaf shapes on the ground. As long as you don't use something that would be immediately identifiable as a North American tree, like maple leaves, the vivarium would look perfectly natural to the casual observer.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 123rc123 (Jan 4, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Are you only growing plants in there? Or will you put animals in there as well, and if so, what kind?
> 
> That guy has a great looking Viv, however in one of his videos he gives the viewer the appearance he has mixed different dart frog species together, and THAT is a terrible and unethical thing to do. I sure hope he isn't mixing species together.


heterometrus spinifer


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 4, 2016)

123rc123 said:


> heterometrus spinifer


I can say from experience from the 2.3.x Iv had... They never leftplants alone for me.. So this could be a lost cause i couldnt even keep pothos in the same cage they dug too much and usualy found a potho missing a few roota on the other side of the cage

Even tried air plants once end even different resurection/jurasic moss's and theyd get shreded. But that was just for me maybe ull have more luck

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

